# DIY "pipe only" overflow - Will this work?



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

hi i ran across this that looks interesting. i want to put a sump on my cichlid tank. and i need something quiet, looks decent and cheap. i also do not want to drill into my tank.

can someone tell me if this design will work?

http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-overflow/120.asp


























if i were to build this the only modification i would change would be extending the blue pipe down to near the bottom of the tank to suck in more waste from into the sump and of course so that the siphon will not be broken during a water change. a siphon break will occur if the water level in the tank drops below the blue pipe without an overflow box.

the main reason i like this design is that it doesnt need an overflow box. i am having a hard time with building a diy overflow box. i have sheets of acrylic but i dont have the skills to assemble a overflow box and buying one new is just too expensive.

i also ran across this:



it is a similar design but include a surface skimmer. i dont really know if a surface skimmer is necessary for my application since i will be using it for a freshwater cichlid tank.

please give me your input


----------



## dpickleboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Subscribed.


----------



## spanosilvio (Jan 4, 2008)

I have something similar in my tank and works quite well

Sent from my A501 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Pretty good design. I used to run my own DYI overflow too. But in the end, I fork up the money to get a decent second hand acrylic over flow.
Here are things you might want to consider.
- you need some kind of plastic grill to cover the end of the blue pipe. Fish are bound to get sucked into it. Doesn't have to be a live one too. That will stop the siphon pretty quick. I extend my piple pretty low, then I cut 2 sections of 2" slits into the pipe.
- another problem you might have is that if you are working with a 1" pipe, it might not be fast enough to keep up with the pump. Not sure how big is your tank, but you might need multiple pipes. I had 2 overflow system going. This gives me the backup if one of the overflow fails. Although in the end both managed to fail. The problem is that I didn't know one failed because I never inspect them. So I was running with 1 overflow for a few months until the 2nd failed. Visibility was the problem, can't see it was clogged inside the pipe as algae and stuff grows into it.
- Maintenance is a bitch. It's hard to clean it and you don't know if it's really clean, clean.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Pretty good design. I used to run my own DYI overflow too. But in the end, I fork up the money to get a decent second hand acrylic over flow.
> Here are things you might want to consider.
> - you need some kind of plastic grill to cover the end of the blue pipe. Fish are bound to get sucked into it. Doesn't have to be a live one too. That will stop the siphon pretty quick. I extend my piple pretty low, then I cut 2 sections of 2" slits into the pipe.
> - another problem you might have is that if you are working with a 1" pipe, it might not be fast enough to keep up with the pump. Not sure how big is your tank, but you might need multiple pipes. I had 2 overflow system going. This gives me the backup if one of the overflow fails. Although in the end both managed to fail. The problem is that I didn't know one failed because I never inspect them. So I was running with 1 overflow for a few months until the 2nd failed. Visibility was the problem, can't see it was clogged inside the pipe as algae and stuff grows into it.
> - Maintenance is a bitch. It's hard to clean it and you don't know if it's really clean, clean.


Oh thanks for the inside scope. What about the noise? Did you hear any gurgling or sounds of rushing water in the pipes? I plan to use this on a 75 gallon tank in my living room. Noise would be a big concern.

Also do you happen to have a picture of your old overflow system?

Having two overflows is a great idea. Didn't you notice one failed when you serviced your sump?

Right now my two options are either this method or a DIY overflow box. It would be difficult for me to make it look decent since it will be going on a display tank.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

We used the same system. One thing you definetly have to keep in mind is tubing size. Also make sure the PVC you get is Class 200 and not the thicker schedule 40. We used 1 1/4" ones class 200 for a overflow rate of roughly 700 GPH. Our biggest problem we ran into is we connected 3 overflows into 1 tube that dumped back into the sump. It works but what I would have done differently is don't merge the overflows. Another is make sure the airvalve that you attach is air tight. Otherwise your going to have wet floors.

Here's our temporary system that we did as we had gotten in an unexpectedly quick order of Leptobotia Elongata's


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ebi-Ken said:


> We used the same system. One thing you definetly have to keep in mind is tubing size. Also make sure the PVC you get is Class 200 and not the thicker schedule 40. We used 1 1/4" ones class 200 for a overflow rate of roughly 700 GPH. Our biggest problem we ran into is we connected 3 overflows into 1 tube that dumped back into the sump. It works but what I would have done differently is don't merge the overflows. Another is make sure the airvalve that you attach is air tight. Otherwise your going to have wet floors.
> 
> Here's our temporary system that we did as we had gotten in an unexpectedly quick order of Leptobotia Elongata's


Thanks for the reply. In your video you have a skimmer style. I think that part would be noisy. Would it work effectively if the pipe just siphoned the water at the bottom? Like in the first picture?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

lybrian1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. In your video you have a skimmer style. I think that part would be noisy. Would it work effectively if the pipe just siphoned the water at the bottom? Like in the first picture?


They are all the same. Even the first picture is the same as the video's. If the pipe was positioned lower It would keep sucking until it reaches that point. If you want the water to suck at a lower water level yet not have that effect. What you can do is get an even bigger pipe and slip it over the overflow till you reach the level you want. That way water will go from the bottom of the tube up to the skimmer area and over into your overflow.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I assumed in the first picture the thing that will stop the water in the tank from completely siphon out in an event of a black out is the second (upsidedown) U bend were the yellow and green pipe meet. You see wen the water level inside the tank lowers below the U bend it will no longer have enough siphoning power to flow anymore. Also the water from the first U bend where the blue and yellow pipe meet will still hold water I think.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

So what happens when the power goes out then resumes ? Water on the floor ?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

lybrian1 said:


> I assumed in the first picture the thing that will stop the water in the tank from completely siphon out in an event of a black out is the second (upsidedown) U bend were the yellow and green pipe meet. You see wen the water level inside the tank lowers below the U bend it will no longer have enough siphoning power to flow anymore. Also the water from the first U bend where the blue and yellow pipe meet will still hold water I think.


Your right, however what I'm saying is no matter what, the water will keep sucking until it reaches the opening. So even if you lower the pipe to the bottom. It will keep siphoning the water until it reaches that point and when it does. It will still become similar to a skimming action.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh ok. I see what you mean. 
On your set up do you get a lot of noise from the water entering the overflow? Doesn't it sound like when you empty a bath tub.


----------



## fbi (Sep 17, 2012)

You may run into a suction with problem with your design.

Suction is bad. And is not how an overflow operates.

YouTube Joey's overflow or if you want more, I'll send you a picture of mine.
-B

Sent from my Xperia X10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I took mine down years a go. But it's fairly unique in that I redesign it several times to make improvements to suit my own need. I'll see if I can draw it up tonight.
Another thing that came to mind. The siphon you use to draw the air out in the blue pipe. That's also another big drawback. It clogs very easily. But then again, even my commercial overflow has the same draw back. Just keep in mind that once the lift fails, the entire system fails.

Also, I did the same thing as Ebi-Ken. I merged both overflow into 1 pipe and then drain it into one sump. Hence, there was alway water flowing. Just didn't know one of them was clogged.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's a picture, I'll add the description later it's late:

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Vanny (Dec 17, 2012)

the last picture is the best one, ill be doing one in a week for my tank. reason being is that it allows for surface skimmer for those without drilled tanks.
there is however one problem and that it that the top "U" may fill with air there by stopping the overflow form working. 
if i do get started on one i will definitely start a thread.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

RR37 said:


> So what happens when the power goes out then resumes ? Water on the floor ?


Still wondering how the syphon resumes after a power outage or something like that.

Once the power resumes would the volume of the sump not overflow the display portion of the tank because syphons don't typically re-start on their own, right ?


----------



## Vanny (Dec 17, 2012)

watch this 




this explains how to build it.

very informative.


----------



## Vanny (Dec 17, 2012)

Ebi-Ken said:


> One thing you definetly have to keep in mind is tubing size. Also make sure the PVC you get is Class 200 and not the thicker schedule 40. We used 1 1/4" ones class 200 for a overflow rate of roughly 700 GPH.


may i ask where you got your tubing from? home depot doesn't seem to carry a lot of tube sizes.


----------

